# SODIMM to DIMM converter?



## diesel_tron3000 (Aug 22, 2008)

yo what's up so i just upgraded my memory modules in my inspiron 8600. seeing as i don't want to just throw out these nice microchips, is there anyway i could use a converter or adapter to put them into something else? has this ever been tried before?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sell them on Ebay you can only use them in the slot they are designed for.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

I've never heard of it and it probably isn't possible. Best to try to sell it or keep it as a historical piece.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sure i have answered this on another forum, but anyway: http://www.memorytesters.com/ramcheck/rc200conv.htm


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> I am sure i have answered this on another forum, but anyway: http://www.memorytesters.com/ramcheck/rc200conv.htm


It keeps on saying it's for testing, but does that really work?


----------

